# Rips



## brown1106 (Dec 28, 2012)

Is it impossible to tell if rips are real deal looking at a picture of them; ie; is there a design on the good ones that the fakes don't have.


----------



## g0re (Dec 29, 2012)

I believe that rips have the DNA logo on the caps.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 29, 2012)

as G0 said, blue tops with dna strand on them.  Could be counterfeited, but if you get them from one of the two guys offering them direct from factory right now, you're good to go.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 29, 2012)

Is there any other color top on them or is it just the legit ones have blue tops? Also, are they too strong for my wife to use?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2012)

Wife can use em at 1 to 2 iu per day.  Blue tops only with DNA thing on it... Never actually heard of fake rips though.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks POB, my wife and I started hgh few months ago via script from doc. We got norditropin pen and loved it. Hadnt felt that good in years. The doc musta got jumped onto prescribing it so he refused anymore. (get us hooked and enjoying life again and drop us like a brick) A source with initials VO was recommended to me so that is when I ordered the kigs. I joined here and learned quickly that everyone was saying kigs are 100% shit. Test proved that. I then let myself get burned a second time but I will stay the course. Anyways, thanks for the advice on my wife and rips...


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 29, 2012)

You shouldnt have any trouble finding a good source. I found it and I can barely type.


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 31, 2012)

Steelers4Life said:


> You shouldnt have any trouble finding a good source. I found it and I can barely type.



This type of comment is not needed around here. Not sure where you're from bro but there are NO SOURCES AROUND HERE! We like it that way with no drama! !SHRUGS!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 31, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> This type of comment is not needed around here. Not sure where you're from bro but there are NO SOURCES AROUND HERE! We like it that way with no drama! !SHRUGS!



Sorry if I mad it sound like the sources are on SI. Brown sent me a pm and I told him to look other places because SI is serious about the rules. I did not mean that they could come from here. Like I said I can barely type, and I guess my grammer skills leave alittle to be desired also.
I am sorry if it came out wrong. The fact that SI is not someone personal sales site is one of the reasons I came over here from another board.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 31, 2012)

What the hell are rips?


----------



## Santaklaus (Dec 31, 2012)

Riptropin...


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 31, 2012)

Steelers4Life said:


> Sorry if I mad it sound like the sources are on SI. Brown sent me a pm and I told him to look other places because SI is serious about the rules. I did not mean that they could come from here. Like I said I can barely type, and I guess my grammer skills leave alittle to be desired also.
> I am sorry if it came out wrong. The fact that SI is not someone personal sales site is one of the reasons I came over here from another board.



you need to watch what you type than.  some people take things the wrong way


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 31, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> you need to watch what you type than.  some people take things the wrong way



Yea man no problem. I didnt come over here to upset anyone and it won't happen again.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 31, 2012)

Santaklaus said:


> Riptropin...




Goofball....


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 2, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Goofball....



LMFAO! I can't believe someone actually answered your question. Santa just won the DUMBASS award! Happy New Year Santa! )


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 2, 2013)

I found those rips everyone is talking about ...  I think they will be fine for your wife unless she's a big ole gal bro. Not too sure they will fit anyone who lifts though.

View attachment 486



Respect,
Vette


----------



## g0re (Jan 2, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I found those rips everyone is talking about ...  I think they will be fine for your wife unless she's a big ole gal bro. Not too sure they will fit anyone who lifts though.
> 
> View attachment 486
> 
> ...



Hey man, I'd appreciate if you did not post the pics I sent you of myself.  I'm shy....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 2, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> You shouldnt have any trouble finding a good source. I found it and I can barely type.



I didn't have a problem with this post at all...


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 2, 2013)

Rip's are not faked never have been but Hygetropins is very faked must be careful with that label.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 2, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I found those rips everyone is talking about ...  I think they will be fine for your wife unless she's a big ole gal bro. Not too sure they will fit anyone who lifts though.
> 
> View attachment 486
> 
> ...



What happened to my blue jeans??? WTF???


----------

